# Free HALLOWEEN/HORROR download from Grave Tone Productions



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Friends of Horror...

We composed this track a couple of years ago for a Haunted attraction in Colorado for their Haunted Attraction pre-show. Thought it'd be appropriate to share here with fellow horror lovers. Quite a bit different stylistically from our other stuff but still interesting enough, I think, to share....


http://soundcloud.com/gravetoneproductions/hallowmas

Feel free to use any/all of our tracks for your haunt ventures. All we ask is that you connect with us. Hope you guys enjoy it.


Darkest Regards,

Brian 
Grave Tone Productions
http://gravetoneproductions.com
http://facebook.com/gravetoneproductions
http://twitter.com/gravetone


----------



## robb3369 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Brian... Your stuff ROCKS! I got your CD "Music to be Buried By" after a mention from the HauntCast guys... Keep up the great work!


----------



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

robb3369 said:


> Hey Brian... Your stuff ROCKS! I got your CD "Music to be Buried By" after a mention from the HauntCast guys... Keep up the great work!


Thank you so much...It means a lot!


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

Checking out your tracks on Soundcloud - well done! A great musical fit for the greatest of all holidays.


----------



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

SpookyDude44 said:


> Checking out your tracks on Soundcloud - well done! A great musical fit for the greatest of all holidays.


Thank you, glad you're liking it!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Grave Tone Productions said:


> We composed this track a couple of years ago for a Haunted attraction in Colorado for their Haunted Attraction pre-show.
> Quite a bit different stylistically from our other stuff but still interesting enough, I think, to share....


This is like techno music of the 90's. It might be useful in a Haunt scene with hundreds of strobes flashing, since it has a fast tempo. However, you might have lawsuits from possible strobe-induced heart attacks.  Also, you might get the ravers on Ecstacy hanging out in your yard tripping on the music.

I do like the spoken word bits embedded into the track.

Which movies did you get the spoken word dialog?


----------



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

Hahaha....heart attacks and ravers....I love it!

I believe the dialogue came from a documentary about Halloween, possibly on the History Channel...


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Grave Tone Productions said:


> Hahaha....heart attacks and ravers....I love it!
> 
> I believe the dialogue came from a documentary about Halloween, possibly on the History Channel...


Sent you a PM. Can you reply when you get a moment?

Thanks!


----------

